# Map of mice breeders!!



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

On the dutch mice forum, they started a new map at google maps. On this map, we will collect mice breeders, so we can find each other easily.

This is the link : https://maps.google.be/maps/ms?msid=210 ... f451&msa=0

Al you have to do as a mousery, is clicking on the RED 'edit' button. You search your house / neighbourhood and you place such a blue marker on that place. Then you can add your mousery name, some info and your website / email adress.

I hope you guys like the idea 

Greetings (mine is Zoo Della Luna, Belgium)


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

It is a good idea as finding mice is harder than it seems.

They do have a map on here. It isn`t easy to locate though. I have just done a search for `map` to find it.

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6131


----------

